# Chuck for mini lathe



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a jet mini lathe, and want to buy a chuck for it so I can do different things besides pens. I would really like to do some peppermills. I have been looking at the penn state website, but after calling them and the lady on the other end ot the phone being nasty and not knowing anything, I would really like to buy from somewhere else. I also looked at craft supplies usa, and they have a chuck dedicated to the mini lathe. This being my first chuck, I don't really know what is good and what I need. The only thing I know it that I don't want to spend a lot. Any help you guys can give me is appreciated.
Nick


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

If I may suggest, a Nova Midi Chuck. call jaws can be use but some I wouldn't advise you to use the larger ones. It is an all around smart buy.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

1+ on the Nova Midi
If you check around, you can usually get it for 79-89 on sale or at amazon with free shipping. Woodcraft and others often have them on sale but I don't know if any are offered now.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It depends on how much you want to spend. I'm a fan of the Vicmarc VM100 chucks. The run about $239 from various places. I usually get mine from www.woodturnerscatalog.com They are very high quality, and very strong. They use a standard 10mm hex key so if you lose one you can just go to the local hardware. I've known people who strip the teeth off of the cheaper chuck keys. That can't happen with these. 
If that's too much you can buy a chinese copy of the same chuck from www.grizzley.com for $99. It's almost an exact copy. It rusts easier and doesn't work quite as smooth but other than that mine has been fine.


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

Get the black Friday Nova Midi chuck at Woodcraft in Boise ID. for $125.00, it comes with SIX jaw sets. They will ship for $12.99 and no tax, call 1-800-225-1153 and ask for the Boise store. It will bolt right on without an adapter. You can always sell off the jaw sets that you will never use.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

If you use Ebay at all I checked on there because I'm interested in the Nova Midi chuck and there is a seller that has them listed for $80 +$13 shipping if you are just looking to save money.


----------



## FatBear (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a Nova chuck (midi, I think, I bought it long ago.) You could pull out all of my fingernails and I would still not say anything nice about that first outfit you mentioned...


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help. I ended up going with the nova chuck. For what I want to do, I will also have to get the extension bed for the mini lathe. After that, I might just get a bigger lathe. the chuck is in shipping, I will let you know how i like it once it gets here.
Nick


----------

